# Diagrama de circuito XBox



## Jocofi (Jul 12, 2006)

Se quemo la fuente de poder de mi XBox por conectarla directamente a 220 V y quiero saber si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirme el diagrama circuital de esta ya que necesito repararla.


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 1, 2006)

mira esto derepente te sirve


----------



## Zr_ale (Jun 30, 2008)

Mi hermano acaba de quemar la fuente de la Xbox en vez de conectarla al 110v la conecto al toma corriente de 220v. Mi pregunta es si no existe problema mas allá de estos dos componentes.. Me comentaron que la XBOX es muy sensible y problemas asi alteran componentes de etapas posteriores...


Gracias por el diagrama


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 1, 2008)

Buenas, no tengo esquema pero si te puedo indicar algunos componentes que suelen fallar cuando sometes a sobre tensión, 1º el fusible (indicado en la foto del compañero) 2º puente rectificador, fácil de medir con el polimetro (por lo general se pone algún diodo en corto 0 Hom. ) 3º condensador/es electrolítico se abulta y deforma por la parte inferior y superior, si esta/n así cambia lo/s 4º transistor/es de potencia del sistema de conmutación (fácil de medir  con el polimetro) 5º alguna pista o soldadura "fulminada" por el impacto de la sobre corriente. 
Suerte


----------



## axergroovy (Abr 30, 2009)

necesito el diagrama de la fuente del xbox, ayuda...


----------

